# Good thing about bad weather



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Gives you some time to enjoy. Yea Iâ€™m a lefty. This is about 2 hours worth.


----------



## jakejas (Jan 15, 2018)

I used to play guitar a lot more and lately have been playing piano. I had to fill in on guitar at band practice the other night, and I had forgot how much it hurt to play guitar when you don't have your calluses built up!


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Big 10-4 on that


----------

